# 1969 brake pads



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey guys,

Because my goat had been sitting in such bad conditions before I finally got it, I thought the car would need a LOT of work, but no, it is in perfect condition:willy: 

Just brought the f valance bumper to a body shop (oh please, Costa Rican mechanic....) to be repaired and repainted. If that is done I have nothing to do anymore because I want it do be a daily driver and not a show car. Parchment interior got super clean because of my special mixture of normal vanish in boiling water :lol: Maybe in a year when I really see my paint suffering I'll do a repaint, but that's normal.. 

Now the only thing I need to replace (just put the correct air cleaner ) are the brake pads, they are pretty worn out. I cannot find any websites where it says the size, and the Costa Rican Autozone (wanna-be) said I need to make sure what size etc. they are before I purchase some, so can anyone tell me which ones I have to buy? 

BTW: I was out for work and my 16 yo son (who loves the goat), took out the whole dash and installed a correct tachometer and replaced the lenses on the other gauges haha(they were kinda scratched and dirty), guess I won't be too mad:cheers:


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

What size? That's sort of an odd question, as you should just have the standard GM A-body single piston floating calipers (you said "pads" so I'm assuming that you do have disc brakes, right?). If not and you have drum brakes up front, then you may want to consider a disc brake conversion. It would be more expensive than just replacing shoes, but you'd be happier in the long run, I'd wager.

Chuck

P.S. Your car sounds nice! I hope you got the import tariff sorted out.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Chuck says...Only one pad used on these cars from '69-'72...no other. You can get them in metallic, organic, or ceramic. Here in the US, you're looking at $9 to about $45, depending on how deluxe you go. Easy Peasy.


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes, I have the original disc brakes 11". I would think it was easy too, but the store here needs to know the size, they have different bolt patterns or something they said.. If no one exactly knows, I will just test different ones and see.

Yeah the import tariff problems turned out to be great! I think it was Alky, Inst8r etc. that told be to claim damage etc. Did that and after all I had to pay 1200 bucks (instead of 20,000+) in total for receiving the car HA-HA!!!!! Man I laughed my ass off when I heard it actually worked :rofl:

Martin


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just looked on Autozone's website. Y0u need a 52-S pad. MKD52-S is $19.99. Or a DG52S is $34.99. Used '69-'73, so I was shy a year. You need to go to a different store. The guy you are dealing with is incompetent. There are NO OTHER OPTIONS FOR YOUR CAR, period.


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks man, appreciate it!:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would take the old pads with you to compare, just to make sure.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

HAHA, glad you got a discount on the tarrifs, always nice to stick it to the MAN every once in a while like they stick it to us...:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree :lol: :lol: They get enough of our hard earned dough. Glad that worked for ya!!





I still shake my head paying "personal property tax" on a 45 year old car. :shutme


----------

